

How to plan a great we site, this will tell you - lichengcai
http://www.f-i.com/htc/global/

======
pan69
Seriously, what a load of crap. I worked in agencies for many years (glad I'm
not any longer) and when I look at this all I see is Blah Blah Blah Blah. Oh,
nice of them to add the tiny phase 4 at the end, because when you're done
playing with your crayons you just toss it over to those developers geeks in
the corner of the office. Give me break...

------
calciphus
Step one, apparently, was not "check your article title"

